# Pre-season Checklist



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

waders leak.... Check
Mud motor acting up.. Check
Trailer lights not working.. Check


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like you're all ready...


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Gun still jammed from using it as a marsh pole last year when mud motor quit...


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't forget to put the plug in the boat...


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Im all good... I expect all my hiccups to wait till its good and cold to show up.


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

jimposten said:


> Im all good... I expect all my hiccups to wait till its good and cold to show up.


Ain't that the TRUTH!!!


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

stackemup said:


> Don't forget to put the plug in the boat...


Been there
Done that
(The "forget" part)


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Lurker said:


> Been there
> Done that
> (The "forget" part)


Me too. It's not a good situation.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Mother lines tangled in impossible ball.

Mouse nést and **** in parka pocket.

Forgotten mountain dew can in gear bag from late split exploded this winter and all Cold weather gear is a sticky mess.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Foam decoys chewed up into rodent nesting.... Double check


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Performing mental duck hunting check list while in a scheduling meeting and missing the part where you are slotted to a project during diver time, check!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Good start to the list, but it goes on and on. For example...

- Forgot to put plug back in shotgun after spring turkey hunting...cut plug in field...check.
- mice chewed through decoy lines in pole barn. need to splice in field...check.
- should've bought more steel shot in off season. Now need to pay through the nose...check.
- Forgot to buy duck stamp. Buy on-line....check


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

Coat the crotch seam of the waders with shoe-goo, check.


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

Plug missing from gun - check
Skeet Choke tube stuck - check
Dog in heat- Check
Don't know anyone who got opener draw - Check

Can't wait!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

RandyC said:


> Coat the crotch seam of the waders with shoe-goo, check.


OOOOOH...forgot about the choke tube. Take out the xtra-full turkey tube and replace with mod. Check.


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

The mag 10 is fixed full choke and does double duty as a turkey gun.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

stackemup said:


> Don't forget to put the plug in the boat...


Yup--did this scouting a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Lurker said:


> Mud motor acting up.. Check


Motor might be just like me, just has some BAD GAS.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Need a new sling. Left mine in the turkey woods


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> Need a new sling. Left mine in the turkey woods


you and I need to quit turkey hunting....it apparently screws up our duck hunting plans on many levels.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

This thread is great im laughing my ass off, might as well add to it. 
Jerk cord still broke from last year- check


----------



## staffo65 (Sep 23, 2015)

Untangle decoys - check...
Forget Batteries for the mojo - check...


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

staffo65 said:


> Untangle decoys - check...
> Forget Batteries for the mojo - check...


Pray that I survive another season in one piece and inflict no pain on my partners- check


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Boat blind and marsh blind that was supposed to be built 3 month's ago still in pieces in my yard ✔


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Get to spot grab gloves nothing bit left handed gloves in bag


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

Need to make some more brass prop pins for the 3hp Johnson.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Moldy sandwich in the ammo box ... Check
5 used handwarmers in waders and jacket ... Check
Boat registration expired ... Check
Paddles left in buddy's trailer... Check
Boat lights and headlamp have have dead batteries... Check


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

No toilet paper in the blind bag...check


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> No toilet paper in the blind bag...check


No Crap that is the worst thing to leave behind. Why do you think that "just trying to fish" only has left handed gloves left in his blind bag! 

Always the first we check on before we pull out of the driveway anytime we go.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

It sounds like everybody is ready to go.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Dog got attacked by a pitbull when my mom was walking her on a leash last week while I was away on my honeymoon. Out for at least the first 2-3 weeks. Check


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

cronkdre said:


> Dog got attacked by a pitbull when my mom was walking her on a leash last week while I was away on my honeymoon. Out for at least the first 2-3 weeks. Check


Geez man, Kimber has had a rough year huh? I hope she gets better soon. My dog walks at heel and is perfectly behaved on lead with me, but drags my girlfriend around and has zero regard for her when she takes him on walks. After hearing about Kimber it makes me not want to let my girlfriend take my dog for walks until she can command respect from him and control him. We live in a pretty densely populated neighborhood and there's always a ton of people walking dogs. It doesn't help that my dog is a young, un-fixed male that likes to immediately go in for a pretty aggressive (but friendly) butt sniff.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snow goose extension tube still on gun..check
Shriveled up orange in blind bag...check
No weights on puddle duck dekes all on divers...check


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

Broke
No vacation left 
Haven't shot all summer


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> Geez man, Kimber has had a rough year huh? I hope she gets better soon. My dog walks at heel and is perfectly behaved on lead with me, but drags my girlfriend around and has zero regard for her when she takes him on walks. After hearing about Kimber it makes me not want to let my girlfriend take my dog for walks until she can command respect from him and control him. We live in a pretty densely populated neighborhood and there's always a ton of people walking dogs. It doesn't help that my dog is a young, un-fixed male that likes to immediately go in for a pretty aggressive (but friendly) butt sniff.


Yea she was walking at heel on a lead for my mom. An 80 year old lady in my parents neighborhood had her son over helping her move and it's her sons girlfriends pitbull and wasn't chained up. Came and attacked them from behind with no warning, nothing my mom could do. The son and girlfriend live in Pontiac and are total trash so no surprise they have a pit.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

just tryin to fish said:


> Get to spot grab gloves nothing bit left handed gloves in bag


not a problem for me. Don't know how many times over the last 30 years of hunting I end up with two of the same hand gloves in my pocket. Flip em over and wear em as best you can


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

cronkdre said:


> The son and girlfriend live in Pontiac and are total trash so no surprise they have a pit.


Sorry to hear about that, I hope your dog's ok.

But, you're painting with a pretty broad brush there. There are A LOT of people with pitbulls that are responsible pet owners, not trash.

I personally think ANY dog just left to run free where it can get to people, has an irresponsible owner. Hopefully that irresponsibility never results in a situation where other people/animals/property get hurt/damaged...but all too often it does.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Sorry to hear about that, I hope your dog's ok.
> 
> But, you're painting with a pretty broad brush there. There are A LOT of people with pitbulls that are responsible pet owners, not trash.
> 
> I personally think ANY dog just left to run free where it can get to people, has an irresponsible owner. Hopefully that irresponsibility never results in a situation where other people/animals/property get hurt/damaged...but all too often it does.


I'm assuming you're not familiar with Pontiac. I wasn't implying all people with pits are trash, I was saying these people are trash and they live in Pontiac so it is no surprise they have a pit. Pontiac is as ghetto as Detroit in a lot of areas and it's common to see pits chained up in yards as guard dogs for the drug dealers/thugs/thieves to use as protection (I drive thru it to get to work daily). 

And these people are total meth heads and trash (typical no teeth, leaching money off their 80 year old mom when they are in their 50's to support drug habits, etc). 

So no, I didn't say all people with pits are trash, but it's fitting for these people to have one as a guard dog based on the above.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

No prob...yeah unfortunately too many stupid people get pits, rottwielers, dobermans, etc...because they are "cool"...but they have no idea how to be a responsible pet owner and don't understand the extra need to properly train and socialize these breeds. These people shouldn't be allowed to have a pet fish, much less something with teeth.

Hope your dog recovers well!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

cronkdre said:


> Yea she was walking at heel on a lead for my mom. An 80 year old lady in my parents neighborhood had her son over helping her move and it's her sons girlfriends pitbull and wasn't chained up. Came and attacked them from behind with no warning, nothing my mom could do. The son and girlfriend live in Pontiac and are total trash so no surprise they have a pit.


That fu*kin sucks. IMO there is nothing wrong with a pit, it's the owners. Garbage owners usually have garbage dogs.


----------



## aceraceae (Sep 28, 2012)

Brought the boy (6) for the first time early goose, had to take a deuce off in the weeds at the boat launch, had the 6 year old shine me with the flash light, laughing his little butt off, while 50 bass tournament boats launched. Check.

The only reason I had TP...the daughter was along too.


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

Turn boat blind installation into week long project... Check


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Bought a new battery for my lucky duck. Positive post is too big for the female blade connector it has....time to modify it


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Hunting dog that my wife fell in love with. Now he lays next to you begging for a belly rub and won't retrieve ducks. - CHECK


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

rcleofly said:


> View attachment 191870
> 
> 
> Hunting dog that my wife fell in love with. Now he lays next to you begging for a belly rub and won't retrieve ducks. - CHECK


been there. made sure she got to keep it in the divorce.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Lurker said:


> been there. made sure she got to keep it in the divorce.


LMAO


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

-All gear organized and ready to go(aka thrown in the middle of the living room) CHECK

- Got snacks, meat sticks, grill, etc ready to roll CHECK

-Decoys in bins ready to go CHECK

-Beer bought for the weekend getting chilled CHECK

-Blind needs to be put together and new grass added and will leave work early to set up CHECK

***I will go home drink the beer, talk to the guys about hunting tomorrow, eat the snacks, throw the decoys in the bottom of the boat, pass out early, and wake up late, rush around, be the jerk everyone hates that is spot lighting around 5 mins to shooting light, tell everyone the reason why I didn't get ducks is cause of a "rough night" *****

Just kidding of course but I will see that guy out there guarantee!!!!!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Best post ever Lmao
Makes me feel better, thought I was the only one with nuthin ready.

"Not healed yet from surgery and will prolly ruin it opening day...check"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> Bought a new battery for my lucky duck. Positive post is too big for the female blade connector it has....time to modify it


I carry a leatherman, and have had to "nip" off part of the connector posts several times


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

rcleofly said:


> LMAO


Also LMAO


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

This, my son's last youth waterfowl weekend. Brought him and my boss with his kid. Get to Shi headquarters, boss's kid left license in GR, at home. Buy replacement license, and sportcard. Head to the launch, put boat in, hang out and kids load up their gear.

Me: Got everything???
Boy: All set.
Me: Are you sure???
Boy: What do you think? this is my first trip out!!!
Me: Let's go
Take the little 20 minute cruise to "the spot" the kid wanted in the woods. Unload gear, set decoys. 
Boy: Uh dad, did you put the guns in the boat???
Me: Nope, you said you were all set...
20 minutes later they're trucking across the bridge to the truck to get their guns.








The dog's expression will tell you how good their shooting abilities were that day...Gotta love this sport


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Daughter sick...check

Wife sick...check

Dog sick...check

Missing NLP duck opener...CHECK!


----------



## duckhunter187 (Mar 2, 2007)

Opening morning dump.. Check


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Spend all summer fixing fifty year old outboard, break off prop backing into lake: check.


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

jwinks said:


> Spend all summer fixing fifty year old outboard, break off prop backing into lake: check.


Must have been worth it with a woodie limit in your hand!


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

jwinks said:


> Spend all summer fixing fifty year old outboard, break off prop backing into lake: check.


For a similar reason I carry spare prop pins in my wallet. Use the two I was carrying last year on a bad trip.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Talk to nice guys at launch waiting for the last guy in their group to show up, that offer to move so you can launch. Check

Guys tell you not to hunt where you want to but hunt somewhere else. Check

Guy's spot is taken, so they come back and hunt the spot they told you to hunt. Check

Guys kill twice as many birds as you. Check


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Get text from buddy reminding you to mind your wader straps when taking emergency opening day duece. Thankfully text did not include pictures.

Buddy makers run to gás station to buy garbage baťa and duct tape due to hole found in waders at hours,mínus dorty five minutes. See above post: the offered spot was high ground; we stood in a knee deep muck field.

Awful small all morning. Find dead raccoon floating 20 yards upwind.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

jwinks said:


> Spend all summer fixing fifty year old outboard, break off prop backing into lake: check.


. 

Mine is almost as bad! Rebuilt carb today on my 1957 to find out how hard it is to tune! Great to do the week before south opener!!!


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

Bertslash said:


> .
> 
> Mine is almost as bad! Rebuilt carb today on my 1957 to find out how hard it is to tune! Great to do the week before south opener!!!


You'll be liking how easy it is if mine was any indication. The big thing is getting a new float that's friendly with all the alcohol they put in modern gas. I got mine on eBay. Carb kit, coils points/condensers and impeller. Started on the second pull. That one hasn't been anywhere yet but building it was fun. 1957 Sea King 5hp, a budget OMC product.


----------

